# Norfolk reptile show



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone going to the reptile show in norwich in november?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

yer i am it will be my very first show


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

yea i am aswell!!!!!!


----------



## jeni-arthurmoe (Sep 22, 2008)

didnt know there was one lol

does anyone have any details? =]


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

has any one been 2 the norwich show before?? if so whats it like and will it only be corns and geckos?


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Its at the hellesdon school. But i dont know the exact date. :blush:
I just know its November!!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cubeykc said:


> has any one been 2 the norwich show before?? if so whats it like and will it only be corns and geckos?


 nah, there is always more than that, some nice royals too


----------



## rawr (Sep 15, 2008)

Why are all the reptile shows near the coast


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

its on the 9th will the be any cwds there or red eyed tree frogs?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

rawr said:


> Why are all the reptile shows near the coast


 doncaster isnt, dont think rodbaston is that close.. basildon isnt, nor is barking... quite a few are though


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Its so we can sneak in the foreign species by boat. :lol2: nah, were just special.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

also is it cash only at the show or do they take credit card?


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Really cant imagine a stall will take card. they may take a cheque if you give all your details with it. Best take a few quid. That way you cant spend till you drop. Im going to walk around crying that i cant have all the pretties!!!


----------



## shellwyn (Aug 5, 2008)

never been 2 a reptile show before, only live an hours drive away from norwich, will definately give it ago, my kids will love it....
if anyone gets any further details in it can the pm me please


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

All i know is its the 9th November at the hellesdon high school.
Think it will prob cost a couple of quid to get in. They usually do. And i know im gonna want everything there. lol
Its gonna be good, but bad at the same time.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

shellwyn said:


> never been 2 a reptile show before, only live an hours drive away from norwich, will definately give it ago, my kids will love it....
> if anyone gets any further details in it can the pm me please


 
Hellesdon High School,
Middleton Lane
*Norwich*
NR6 5SB

think its £2 for adults and £1.50 for kids


----------



## shellwyn (Aug 5, 2008)

thats cheap, thanks. think i'd best leave my purse at home!!!!!


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

im buttin in the convo, but im goin toooo. my first show ^_^ im excited!!


----------



## shellwyn (Aug 5, 2008)

not sure what to expect but very much looking forward to it


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> im buttin in the convo, but im goin toooo. my first show ^_^ im excited!!


we are both going to lose our first show cherry :lol2:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

haha, show virgins :blush: wat do you plan to buy?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> haha, show virgins :blush: wat do you plan to buy?


im after a sow corn or a ghost corn or both lol and maby a cwd/tegu well im not sure lol ill take some money and see what i come out with lol


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

you know i think i can get okeetees for 15 pound... with a bit of amel in them


----------



## grimmec (Jul 23, 2008)

didnt even know there was a show!! as i live in norwich shall have to have a look. Better leave my wallet at home as cant afford or have space for anymore :bash: gonna test my will power :whistling2:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

you knw yould get something hehe. i think everyone will. you just wont be able to resist the temptation!


----------



## grimmec (Jul 23, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> you knw yould get something hehe. i think everyone will. you just wont be able to resist the temptation!


if i bought anything else id have to hang vivs from the sealing!! also would end up tearing my hair out as what to pick, spider royal, brb, carpet python ahhh :devil:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

haha, why not the lot? =D


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> haha, why not the lot? =D


the only reason my OH is going is because she knows ill buy a iggy or a tegu or both lol


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

haha thats funny..:lol2:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> haha thats funny..:lol2:


 thats true she knows i just wont come home with 1 thing lol


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

i'll keep an eye on ya:2thumb: slap your rist etc haha


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> i'll keep an eye on ya:2thumb: slap your rist etc haha


well look out for the man his knees begging for a tegu lol


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

you can look but not touch


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> you can look but not touch


lol ill walk out of there with something lol


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

a cricket? :2thumb:


----------



## rawr (Sep 15, 2008)

There aren't generally age restrictions for reptile shows are there? To look at or buy stuff. I just heard in another thread there was one at a show.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

rawr said:


> There aren't generally age restrictions for reptile shows are there? To look at or buy stuff. I just heard in another thread there was one at a show.


there might be on certin things but not sure


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> a cricket? :2thumb:


full of jokes to night aint you lol a TEGU


----------



## BallPythonUK (Sep 21, 2008)

i have been trying to find reptile shows for months - does anyone have the full details of any shows and when they are?


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

has anyone been before?

i am up north, was wondering if it would be worth the trip down
am after african colubrids and gtp's

do they have a website?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

BallPythonUK said:


> i have been trying to find reptile shows for months - does anyone have the full details of any shows and when they are?


 Hellesdon High School,
Middleton Lane
*Norwich*
NR6 5SB

date is 7th of november but i have hurd its the 14th as well so not sure witch one it is yet


----------



## dragontel (Aug 12, 2008)

*shows*

main recent shows,donncaster,barking,maidstone,basildon,hamm,another in holland soon if your keen:lol2:they are around usually details on forums:welcome:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> date is 7th of november but i have hurd its the 14th as well so not sure witch one it is yet


They are both Fridays, so I would guess both are wrong, especially as its at a school.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

'Now confirmed as sunday 9th november'

From this thread:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/173933-norwich-ehs-show-update.html


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

I am going as usual so come and say hi. I will have a good variety of exellent quality corns and maybe a few het albino royals


----------



## grimmec (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone gonna be selling iran jaya or jungle carpets at the norwich show? if so may have to make a little more space for another viv :whistling2:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

sue said:


> maybe a few het albino royals


Now that's tempting, do you like to haggle


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

any one selling corns there as im after some


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

if there is any brb 4 sale at the show i will b there :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I'll be there. think we have a table. will be many pretty things for sale.


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

> Now that's tempting, do you like to haggle


Well it depends, at the prices I'm am charging for CB, feeding, beautiful babies that I have put hours of work into, there isn't room for much haggling unless you want to haggle upwards lol!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't worry, I understand 

Will you have a name tag on?


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

I'll definitely be there as i'm the man on the door taking your money,I can honestly say there is going to be a huge selection and variety of reptiles to choose from ,Come along it will be a good day :2thumb:


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow nice to see so many going


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

ONLY 9 DAYS!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

hey i dont normally come into the snake section as im mainly a phib keeper i ill be there. it will be my very first show. im mainly going just to look around, meet some fellow keepers and have a nice day (since i just blew most the cash i just saved on a pair of blue spotted salamanders) here's a piccy of me feel free to come ova and say hi
.................................i was plannin to put up a piccy here and say this is me but i couldnt find 1 where i wasnt drunk, dressed up, my face is hidden or some combo of the 3. ill keep looking


edit: found 1 


http://g.imageshack.us/img158/me1ir2.jpg/1/


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool looking you dude you are too! :whistling2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm going too, with my screaming little bro and sis...
Be my first show too:lol2:
Hope theres a good variety since its like 1 1/2-2 hr drive.


----------



## Grantski (Jun 1, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> we are both going to lose our first show cherry :lol2:


Im a show virgin too, should be a laugh


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

It's not too far from me so I might well pop over for a look. Trouble is I don't have a lot of space left and I've been enquiring about parrots for sale! 

I took £300 to the Doncaster show and spent most of it.


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Youve got a good colection of snakes there mrsp! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I'm going too, with my screaming little bro and sis...


I was just about to ask if it's ok to bring the kids. 

My first show too, can't wait.

My youngest lad is hoping to trade a couple of Leopard Geckos for a snake. I'm assuming it'd be ok to bring the geckos as well as the kids?


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Poor geckos. Why are they being swapped?! Keeping reps isnt like trading cards!!!


----------



## devilgod54 (Aug 5, 2008)

too far...
any shows near Manchester?
don't know about any of the shows in UK. Don't really look tbh, but would love to go to one


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Just run a search on a good site! Im sure theres shows all over. If i wasnt using this site ide have never known about the show. Not seena single poster anywhere. Including outside where its being held!


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

Fat Tony said:


> Keeping reps isnt like trading cards!!!


Who said it was?


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Swapping geckos for snakes!!!!!


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

Fat Tony said:


> Swapping geckos for snakes!!!!!


 If you want to see it like that, then fine. You do come across as sounding very judgemental though, and make it sound like a crime with all those exclamation marks. So do you think breeders would look down on anyone wanting to sell two lizards and buy a snake? If so, I won't bother coming.

Have you ever sold a reptile? Even bought one at the same time?


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

The word buy wasnt said. Swap was the word used. Im not arguing with you, and if you get defensive its prob cos you see my point. Just dont think its very nice on the poor geckos to be swapped cos your son fancys a snake now instead. Anyway, im not making anymore comments cos you think im being judgementle, which im not, but a forum site is gonna be a place youll get opinions shared, if you dont like that. Dont post anything!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Jeez Tony, lighten up.

Perhaps they are offspring?

Swapping is no different from selling and the purchasing, just cuts out the middleman.

However, I'm not sure about people who haven't booked a table being allowed to bring animals for sale/swap. You could PM Caz on here to ask.


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Im lightened. Very much so. We all have opinions!


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

Fat Tony said:


> Swap was the word used


Wrong.:whip: Come on, concentrate Tony!!!!!!  



Fat Tony said:


> Im not arguing with you, and if you get defensive its prob cos you see my point.


 I'm not arguing either, I thought we were discussing this in an adult manner. I could see your point from the start, but it wasn't necessary to associate that with becoming defensive. 
If you'd just said "Poor geckos. Why are they being swapped?" I would have explained the situation, but I took exception (different to being defensive ) at you aiming the comment of "Keeping reps isnt like trading cards!!!" at me. A comment I happen to agree with to a point.



Fat Tony said:


> Anyway, im not making anymore comments cos you think im being judgementle, which im not, but a forum site is gonna be a place youll get opinions shared, if you dont like that. Dont post anything!


 Agreed, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, whether we agree with it or not. I'm also well aware of what internet forums can be like, trolls included.  Just for the record, if I didn't like shared opinions, it wouldn't stop me posting.


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

And thats the end of that chapter.


----------



## Slick (Jan 18, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Jeez Tony, lighten up.
> 
> Perhaps they are offspring?
> 
> ...


Ah, the voice of reason. 

I'm glad I asked now, rather than just turn up with the geckos. There's someone else who will gladly buy them, was just trying to save on rep miles, price of diesel and all that.

Cheers


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Fat Tony said:


> Youve got a good colection of snakes there mrsp! :mf_dribble:


Thanks. I'm very proud of my bunch, while I've been buying some pairs ready to breed I was thinking of downsizing the ones I'm not planning to breed but I can't bear to part with any of them, so I'm just trying to push the walls out a bit :whistling2:


----------



## Haggles (Aug 11, 2008)

hopefully i can go not sure with work at the moment but do you reckon there will be albino royals there? after one since the guy i was getting a childreni from changed his mind and kept it :whip: what would you reckon i'd have to part with to get one if there will be one if anyone knows, i really dont know morph prices :lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm I'd love to snatch up a nice BRB/blood python/male royal of some sort and some vivarium decor, if they're cheap.Maybe a male leo aswell, but it will only have to be the one rep, although I could easily hide 1 from my dad:no1:..

Do they commonly have the above snakes at shows?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

any 1 know is i cant take a push chair in???


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, you should be able to find them, especially the Royal.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahh good good, ash didn't think that Bloods were often available at show.I'm l looking for a morph though, super pastel jungle, Mojave or yellow belly.Does anyone know the expected price to pay for these at shows?(im a newb:lol2


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not sure about the Bloods, they're certainly not as common as the Royals.

You'll probably be able to pick a male Yellowbelly up for ~£150 and a male Mojave for ~£300 if you can find them.


----------



## CharlieT247 (Jul 27, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> any 1 know is i cant take a push chair in???


From experience of trying to get a stroller around a couple of shows this year, then ending up either putting it back in the car or folding it up and carrying it on my shoulder (OHs to be precise :whistling2, I'd suggest you consider not bothering.....if you have a small baby, say under 1, it may pay you to carry them in a sling. Other children would be best being carried and any old enough to walk will need watching....SERIOUSLY! :lol2: It gets sooooo busy that there really isnt room to get a pushchair around - this one might be different space wise, but at all the others (Ware, Basildon, etc) there is very little room to walk inbetween the tables - once you get people looking at the tables each side theres only just enough room to squeeze through (no way to get a pushchair through at all) and it tends to annoy people trying to look at the stock. Sorry for waffling about it....TBH, if we attend this one, we'll be leaving the kids (or perhaps our youngest) with my mum.

Oh yeah, and dress them in light clothing - it gets unbelievably hot and they get really grumpy really fast : victory:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

CharlieT247 said:


> From experience of trying to get a stroller around a couple of shows this year, then ending up either putting it back in the car or folding it up and carrying it on my shoulder (OHs to be precise :whistling2, I'd suggest you consider not bothering.....if you have a small baby, say under 1, it may pay you to carry them in a sling. Other children would be best being carried and any old enough to walk will need watching....SERIOUSLY! :lol2: It gets sooooo busy that there really isnt room to get a pushchair around - this one might be different space wise, but at all the others (Ware, Basildon, etc) there is very little room to walk inbetween the tables - once you get people looking at the tables each side theres only just enough room to squeeze through (no way to get a pushchair through at all) and it tends to annoy people trying to look at the stock. Sorry for waffling about it....TBH, if we attend this one, we'll be leaving the kids (or perhaps our youngest) with my mum.
> 
> Oh yeah, and dress them in light clothing - it gets unbelievably hot and they get really grumpy really fast : victory:


thank you


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Some ignorant people got quite angry with pushchairs at Donny this year.:bash:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Some ignorant people got quite angry with pushchairs at Donny this year.:bash:


yer well thats life at the end of the day if i cant get a baby sitter 4 the show ill be takein the pram


----------



## CharlieT247 (Jul 27, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Some ignorant people got quite angry with pushchairs at Donny this year.:bash:


That was one we didnt attend this year, and probably the biggest and best  - wasnt it due to "some" empty pushchairs and "some" kids running riot - thats to say, it wasnt necessarily a great deal of them - I thought it was some of the locals coming in to have a look? 

Its a shame it cant be spread out more or within a larger venue that will allow for wider space - have to say, it isnt really just pushchairs is it? Wheelchairs arent really catered for space-wise at these events? Tis a shame - as previously posted, I doubt we'll take our youngest (18m), but our daughter, who's 4, absolutely loves the shows as she gets to see reps that we dont keep, eg chameleons, that she is absolutely fascinated with (but in a non-childish way, for a 4 yr old, if you get what I mean?)


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Donny was in a bigger hall this year than last, but as you say it is the biggest in the country and was still crammed full.


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

So as a prediction, is this norwich show going to be packed out?!


----------



## CharlieT247 (Jul 27, 2008)

Fat Tony said:


> So as a prediction, is this norwich show going to be packed out?!


:lol2: They usually are!!! The ones we have attended had fully booked tables that were filled with plenty of beauties I'd sell my soul for and the hall itself is usually crammed with people...we arrived late to the last one down south (about an hour and a half after the doors were opened) and we still had to queue outside for 20 mins!!!! Well worth going - we picked up our BRB for £85, and at our first show earlier in the year my snow corn cost £12.50 and we got a 3ft viv for £40 :no1: Theres bargains to be had, and lots of great people to meet....I love it :flrt: But as previously stated, most arent really pushchair friendly and they get really hot : victory:


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Can anyone confirm how much it will cost to get in. There will be me, the other half and my 4 year old.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

£5 - £2 per adult £1 child.

Not masses of space for push chairs. Its just all about being sensible and courteous.

Buyers are also reminded to make sure sellers but 'purchased' stickers (which will be supplied to each seller on the day) on all animals and goods due to a few thefts at reptile shows this year as all will be inspected on exit. Thanks.


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

My girls to old for a pushchair so im covered there. If she doesnt behave ill just tell her shes getting an early night and no tea!! :devil: :devil: :devil:
Usually i just have to bribe her with a mcdonalds to get her to behave. Usually works with the missus too! :whistling2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Ah! McDonalds at the Airport! Very handy as it's so close to the show :lol2:


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Its close, but it costs more to go there than getting in the show and buying a snake!!!!!


----------



## clnorwell (Jan 11, 2009)

*reptile shows norwich*

can someone please point me in the direction of the norwich reptile show for this year, have never been to one before, dont want to sell but want to go and have a look around. can you please pm me and let me know thanks


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

clnorwell said:


> can someone please point me in the direction of the norwich reptile show for this year, have never been to one before, dont want to sell but want to go and have a look around. can you please pm me and let me know thanks


i dont think there is one this year


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> i dont think there is one this year


And why would you think that?? 
We have plans to hold one later in the year.
We will anounce it here and on other forums when confirmed.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hopefully there will be one in the summer!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Caz said:


> And why would you think that??
> We have plans to hold one later in the year.
> We will anounce it here and on other forums when confirmed.


thats great news then i heard that alot of the small shows inculding norwich where being canceled due to the new show in london


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

i hope there is one this year. as iv missed the last two  

so cubeykc will you be going to the london show?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Demonsnapper said:


> i hope there is one this year. as iv missed the last two
> 
> so cubeykc will you be going to the london show?


dont know chap money is a little low atm + the mrs will go mad if iv got some cash later on in the years me you and jonny will have to get up to donny


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

If you come to the club meeting on tuesday evening and join up and you will find out the date of the show.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Is there one, or two shows?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Is there one, or two shows?


 2 if you want to organise one of them:lol2:


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

cubeykc said:


> dont know chap money is a little low atm + the mrs will go mad if iv got some cash later on in the years me you and jonny will have to get up to donny


 
Donny?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Demonsnapper said:


> Donny?


Doncaster chap


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

One show, later in the year as per 2009.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Caz said:


> One show, later in the year as per 2009.


thats great news caz thank you


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh poo, I was planning on getting a crestie in august, and was hoping there was going to be a show then.


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

@cubeykc
aha kool. so how would you get up there? any idea when the date is for that?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Demonsnapper said:


> @cubeykc
> aha kool. so how would you get up there? any idea when the date is for that?


 
chat to me on facebook about it m8


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

*ON BEHALF OF THE E.H.S. YOU ARE INVITED TO OUR*​​*PRIVATE BREEDERS’ REPTILE SHOW*​*TO BE HELD SUN. 10th JULY 2011*​*in ST. WALSTAN HALL at THE NORFOLK SHOWGROUND*​*DEREHAM RD. COSTESSEY NR5 0TT*​*AND OPEN FROM 10am ‘TILL 3.30pm.*​*Setting up from 8.30 am*​


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

any local yokels know what the local yokel bus numbers are that you can catch in the town centre that take you up to the Norfolk showground?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> any local yokels know what the local yokel bus numbers are that you can catch in the town centre that take you up to the Norfolk showground?


This is last years show thread Tony :gasp:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Caz said:


> This is last years show thread Tony :gasp:


 No its not its the one from 2008


----------

